# anybody got inflatable pontoon one person



## Sleprock (Dec 16, 2005)

seeing one one Walmart for $200 was thinking about it canoe is getting old, and if you got one how do pontoons hold up might fill them with spray foam


----------



## BuckeyeFishin07 (Apr 10, 2017)

When you say inflatable one person pontoon, are you talking about a float tube?


----------



## bassclef (Jul 25, 2013)

I've got an Outcast Stealth Pro








It's perfect for some things...and kind of bad for others.

I looked at cheaper options before I bought this, but I decided that if I'm going to count on an inflatable craft to get me where I'm going (or even to keep me alive in certain situations) it wasn't a good idea to get the cheapest one I could find. 

The outer shell of mine seems nearly bulletproof, but I've only had it for a year. 

I never would've thought of filling it with spray foam...but I suppose that's an interesting idea!


----------



## Sleprock (Dec 16, 2005)

that one looks cool, this one is 2 different pontoons, I am betting I would do lots of little Miami river fishing in it does it hold up to rocks? how much water does it need to float without being in it?


----------



## wildman (Sep 3, 2008)

I have this one. I haven't used it in I while. They do well they do have a bit more drag in the water than a kayak. I have used it to fish and duck hunt on lakes and the little Miami River. I've had a trolling motor on it for lakes which was cool.
Yes, they will hold up over rocks. My buddy had one that he bought from Sam's. Then again the Lmr is full of a lot of ****. Lol


----------



## HeaVyMeTaLFiSHinGFiEnD (Oct 2, 2010)

I bought one of those from sportsmansguide and sent it back immediatly. Buy a kayak and thank me later.


----------



## Tazzman (Dec 7, 2019)

I have 2 ,If you’re not in it an inch of water two float around, If you’re in it about three 3 1/2 inches water, they are amazing little boats, they hold air very well for years and there’s an outside liner, So the inside liner does quite well, you can patch easily if you have a problem right on the water if you have a kit with you I would highly recommend, you can’t go down through a big riffle in a canoe and fish but you certainly can with a one-man pontoon


----------



## Sleprock (Dec 16, 2005)

thanks for the info I am leaning on getting one this year, I may be having shoulder surgery so my big question is how hard is it to move in water and is it really omnly like 40 50 pounds looking for something lightger and like that it looks like you could step right out in shallow water


----------



## ducman491 (Oct 31, 2011)

I looked at them when I was out of work and sold my bass boat. A style like Wildman’s has a trolling motor mount on the back so that was appealing. Also the ability to break it down and inflate with cigarette lighter pump was an advantage. I had a small hatchback and a minivan at the time so being able to go in the small car I liked. Ultimately the hatchback died and I have the minivan full time so I bought a kayak.


----------



## wildman (Sep 3, 2008)

Sleprock said:


> thanks for the info I am leaning on getting one this year, I may be having shoulder surgery so my big question is how hard is it to move in water and is it really omnly like 40 50 pounds looking for something lightger and like that it looks like you could step right out in shallow water



In none moving water wind in your face it drags quite a bit. A stream it does well and is very staple. I duck hunted the hell out of mine along with fishing. 

Kayaks are nice much easier to maneuver in the water but not as stable. The weight compared to a kayak isn't very drastic both are pretty easy to drag to wherever you need to put in it.


----------



## rickerd (Jul 16, 2008)

My friend has a couple that are 12 years old. We just used them fall of 2018 for salmon on the PM. We have also used them in PA and AuSable in MI. They do have more drag than a kayak, but the higher position of my eyes makes them better for seeing into water ahead of you. When anchoring them in moving water, they turn sideways so not ideal to fish out of. Mostly drift downstream, find a spot, pull off and out to fish. Then reload and head downstream. The seating position is easier on my back than a kayak. I have used a kayak for the same purpose, and the only drawback to the kayak over pontoon craft is the eyesight height. 

The pontoon boats are an awkward weight, so it is much easier to have 2 persons to launch. A kayak you can launch yourself. On the pontoon craft, with my heavy 230 pound Arse onboard, 4 inches of water is good. At 3.5 inches, I'm scraping rocks. We have scraped rocks and logs many times with these and no punctures, but the rocks are smooth river rocks. All that said, I prefer the pontoons for PM and AuSable. On slower PA streams, I prefer a kayak for easier paddling.

Rickerd


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Yes I have one.


----------



## Sleprock (Dec 16, 2005)

I am looking at it for little Miami, most of times there is flow. I got a canoe I can go down the river standing in and I found a kayak in the river that needs some patching. thinking of this more as easy to get in and out of for the river. I not sure what kinda shape I gonna be in this summer and don't wanna miss the river. for the people that have used these on small rivers up to like maybe 10 ft deep but normally is shallow pools with places top. how much muscle do you have to use to keep up with a canoe


----------



## bassclef (Jul 25, 2013)

Sleprock said:


> how much muscle do you have to use to keep up with a canoe


A LOT.

In my previous post, I mentioned that they're not good for some things. Covering distance while moving in a straight line using the oars is at the top of that list. There's no keeling/rudder effect which keeps you efficiently moving in the direction you want to go. No matter how hard to try to keep the oars in sync and applying the same force in the water, it's never going to happen. Traversing those pools with slow or nonexistent current is a serious chore. These craft are designed for "going with the flow", quite literally.


----------



## allwayzfishin (Apr 30, 2008)

For an inexpensive option, take a look at the intex explorer k2. Less than $100. I own two, it has been a reliable way to float on rivers and ponds. No holes yet and holds air nicely. I take my portable hummingbird and just throw the ducer over the side. It’s cool to have a kayak in the truck for the fish the moment situation.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

allwayzfishin said:


> For an inexpensive option, take a look at the intex explorer k2. Less than $100. I own two, it has been a reliable way to float on rivers and ponds. No holes yet and holds air nicely. I take my portable hummingbird and just throw the ducer over the side. It’s cool to have a kayak in the truck for the fish the moment situation.


I bought one of these for my 9 year old to use in our pond. It's surprisingly nice for a $70 kayak.


----------



## allwayzfishin (Apr 30, 2008)

M.Magis said:


> I bought one of these for my 9 year old to use in our pond. It's surprisingly nice for a $70 kayak.


After watching a group of people go down some pretty impressive rapids on YouTube , I think class 3-4, I was sold. For the price, you can’t go wrong. I carry some titan tape or window seal with me. A milk crate with tackle and rod holders too


----------

